
Unsent text on mobile counts as a will, Queensland court finds - ljf
http://mobile.abc.net.au/news/2017-10-09/unsent-text-on-mobile-counts-as-a-will,-queensland-court-finds/9031470?pfmredir=sm
======
ljf
Sorry didn't see that the BBC story was already on the front page:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15449625](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15449625)

